# S-works E5 or S-works Tarmac?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Both are considered very comfortable, both are considered great for racing.

So what's the differences beside the material?

Why should I get the SW E5 instead of the SW Tarmac? Why should I consider the SW Tarmac over the SW E5?

What are the cons for each? I couldn't find good answers on the review section.

Thanks.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Just my impressions,,,
E5 will beat you up more than the Tarmac, the E5 may fair better in a hard crash


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I have both and the sworks tarmac is a beast however, from a budget point of view I would go with the e5. do you mean the e5 or the bi material e5 tarmac? I like the E5 tarmac the most and ride that regularly. just a sexy bike. and performs like it stole something from the guy behind you. just goes and goes. best of both worlds.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

rkdvsm said:


> Both are considered very comfortable


says who? i've ridden an s-works tarmac and comfort was not something i'd use to describe it. I would liken it to driving a Ferrari, its not comfortable but that doesnt matter because its just so damned fast and responsive. Granted any bike can be set up for "comfort" but the tarmac was so twitchy. I loved it, one of the most responsive frames i've ridden

however i race collegiate and USCF, and mostly do crits...the E5 is a very popular frame because it can take such an ass kicking and keep on going. I've known guys who've gone down at least twice on an e5 and the bike lives to tell about it. I also know guys who are afraid of laying down there CF tarmac in a crit and swear only by aluminum

i'll assume you race? what kind? road races, i'd go with the tarmac. crits, i'll take the e5.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> I have both and the sworks tarmac is a beast however, from a budget point of view I would go with the e5. do you mean the e5 or the bi material e5 tarmac? I like the E5 tarmac the most and ride that regularly. just a sexy bike. and performs like it stole something from the guy behind you. just goes and goes. best of both worlds.


Yes, I meant the E5 tarmac.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

rkdvsm said:


> Yes, I meant the E5 tarmac.


Ok 

1st I agree with Levels that it more likens to a ferrarri and comfort was not my basis for getting the E5 Tarmac. 

BUT.. if you are flexable and young then it won't bother you to much. 
I also agree that if I were doing crits I would gowith the E5Sworks frame and not the tarmac E5 - just for crashing sake because ..you WILL crash. 

if you are looking for group rides and attacking every now and then then yeah the E5 Tarmac is the ride I would go with . 

The S-works tarmac is a nice bike but it lacks something for me.. I don't like the feel of it. 


















i love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I was leaning towards that decision. What size do you ride? How tall are you? Just wondering what a (5'9") 69cm guy needs.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm 6' 1" and ride a 57cm. It feels perfect. My other Tarmac is 58cm. the 57cm feels perfect. . . . . I would assume a 55cm would be ok for you. but then again every body is different, inseam etc.. but I bet you would fall into a 55cm. in the E5 Tarmac comes in 55cm 57cm and 60cm.. etc +/-. for example other tarmac goes 54cm/56cm/58cm etc.. do your research. but I really like the look and feel of the E5 Tarmac.


----------



## scruffyduncan (Feb 4, 2002)

I love my E5 tarmac s-works, a really good bike in many ways, particularly handling and power transfer. You do get more road buzz than on a full carbon bike though.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I was in the same situation about a year ago. I was looking at the S-works E5 and S-works Tarmac. I rode both bike for about an hour each. I liked both bikes, the E5 is a stiffer ride specialized doesn't publish the stiffness of the E5 because its stiffer then there carbon bikes, the LBS told me when he was out at Cal for Specializes week on the new bikes he got the info on the E5. He said that if you were going to buy a Tarmac buy the Tarmac SL. So for the price get the E5 with Pave seat post and carbon stem and bars and the bike will be smooth. The only ride difference I notice was the sound of the Alum frame from the E5, and I rode then in the city with pretty crappy Minnesota rodes.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> I'm 6' 1" and ride a 57cm. It feels perfect. My other Tarmac is 58cm. the 57cm feels perfect. . . . . I would assume a 55cm would be ok for you. but then again every body is different, inseam etc.. but I bet you would fall into a 55cm. in the E5 Tarmac comes in 55cm 57cm and 60cm.. etc +/-. for example other tarmac goes 54cm/56cm/58cm etc.. do your research. but I really like the look and feel of the E5 Tarmac.


I think the sizes go like this:

51
54
57
60

Sounds weird, but this is what I read in the Specialized site.

Does anyone know which online stores I can get this at? Racycles doesn't seem to have them on their website.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Where do you live? You can contact specialized direct and they will point you in the right direction. .. 

might want to check out the thread that says - new baby..... i think it's a couple beloew this one. ..

werd
Tete


----------

